# Rod carriers inside and out



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I've done some searching here and over on SOL but haven't come up with much. If this has been covered elsewhere, please point me.

Two questions related to carrying rods on a XJ.

Outside.
I was about ready to get some Yakima ski carriers to mount to the OEM roof rack but was curious if there's enough clearance for the reels to hang. I've never seen one mounted close up and its hard to tell from the pictures I've seen. Is there enough vertical clearance to hang a 80 sized spinner? If not, I'll have to use something different than the normal mounts. 

Inside.
At the same time I'm trying to rig up an inside carrier for security and ease of use for spur of the moment short trips. Has anyone come up with a carrier idea that will work inside the XJ? The horizontal clearance is over 8' so there's enough interior room if the rods are broken down. I've seen the home made carriers using the Berkley Twist Lock racks and I even bought a set to play with. Two problems. When the rods are broken down and banded together, the holes on the Berkleys are not big enough. They're cool, but they aren't useful in this application. Also, the available hanging locations on the XJ seem pretty limited. They're pretty close together. (The rear seat safety loops and the rear seat belt upper mounts.) This means that the front guide on the lower rod half would have to clear the front carrier hole when inserting. The front carrier hole would have to be bigger than the rod plus the largest guide. If nobody has any ideas I'll end up building something suitable but I was hoping somebody else had already done it. Right now I'm thinking coated J shaped hangers off of a one-by. Rods secured to the rear hanger with double sided velcro. There's got to be a better way.

Thanks for any ideas.

R-
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BB...

I'll be interested to see what you come up with...

Always looking for a new trick.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well I know you can do better than I did. Until a few years ago my fishin' buggy was a dodge ram 250 3/4 van. I had the same problem (hole size not big enough) so what I did was went to Lowes for those screw eye hooks that are coated in a red plastic. I think they are in the garage organizing area. Anyway my horizontal bars were pine 1x3's and the eyes just screwed in. I also got a few bigger eyes as back then I tried (unsuccessfully) to use a 15' 3 piece fiberglass pole. But the regular hooks are fine for 12' rods on down. It ain't glamerous but my van was a bondo buggy so it fit right in. Even had a padlock on the back to keep out fishing rod thieves!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, those coated hooks are similar to what I was thinking about, as a last resort.

Was poking around over on SOL and saw "spring loaded broom hangers" mentioned a few times. Going to look into that. The ones that come to mind wouldn't work in the rear, but might on the front if they're big enough. Maybe closed end PVC on the rear with some kind of broom hanger or clip on the front? The clip would have to secure the rod and prevent any forward movement or the rear would fall out of the PVC.

Still thinking...
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Just back from Boaters World, Home Depot and a few mom and pop hardware stores. Struck out. 

Had an idea of what I wanted to design and then I did some googling. Bumped into this:

http://www.rodmounts.com/RodLoftPRO.ivnu

Darn near what I was thinking about designing myself. Now, is it worth a C note?  Dunno. Wish I had one to play with.  
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rick, if you intend on going surf fishing or carrying 12' rods I don't think this will accommodate them very well. Now if you only carry short rods or your surf poles are very thin graphite rods then you might get away with it. Maybe someone else on the board has one and can comment.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

How aboutthis from Rod Saver

http://www.rodsaver.com/04_rodsaver/VRC.html


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd go with the top racks!!! A spacer could be fabricated out of Delrin give ya the extra vertical lift ya need to let the reels hang and not hit the roof....

Git'r done!!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Rick, if you intend on going surf fishing or carrying 12' rods I don't think this will accommodate them very well. Now if you only carry short rods or your surf poles are very thin graphite rods then you might get away with it. Maybe someone else on the board has one and can comment.


Yeah Doug, that was my first thought too, but if you read through the write up it says it can handle heavers broken down. Has a slot in the holder for the upper rod half. And both front and rear can have the bottom of the holder open, secured with a strap. 

I really like their vehicle molding hangers. Adds lots more hanging location possibilities in the XJ. Would make it so you could move the front holder forward to where you may not have to clear the first guide on insertion.  

Still would be cool to see one close up first to make sure a rod would fit. Says Boaters World is a distributor, but my local one doesn't have it. Going to call around to the other ones within reasonable driving distance. 



Fishman said:


> How aboutthis from Rod Saver
> http://www.rodsaver.com/04_rodsaver/VRC.html


Interesting. Hard to tell in the picture how its set up. Will poke around and see if I can find out anything.



STRIPASAURUS said:


> I'd go with the top racks!!! A spacer could be fabricated out of Delrin give ya the extra vertical lift ya need to let the reels hang and not hit the roof....


I plan on putting a ski rack on the roof too at some point, but it has become a "challenge" to me to find out how to hang them inside. I'd rather have them inside the vehicle if it isn't too much of a pain to load and unload them. The ski rack will still be useful for Hatteras spikes and other things.
.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Try this link. http://www.innoracks.com/


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks FM. I checked them out the other day. Problem. The front mount is one of those little hooks for rod tips. Wouldn't work in this application. Gots to break the rods down to carry in the Jeep.

Couldn't find any RodLofts local to check out. Sent an email to the company asking about my exact application. If they respond positive, I'll probably go with them. 

Something else I didn't mention above in their favor is the possibility of stacking the carriers. In the XJ, all the heavers will have to hang in the center line. Can't extend over to the sides where the seats are. In theory, you could carry 12 rods in the center area between the seats. Yeah, the key word here is... theory.  Discovered this problem when I checked out the RodSavers. They could work but just for a couple of rods.

Now, will a broke down 12' OM fit in a RodLoft carrier? Updates to follow. 
.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Just an idea.. what if you called Inno and asked them to include two butt sections instead of the small tip hooks. If interested in that idea, talk to..
Hide Okano
Division Manager
Inno
There phone number is on their website.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

hey I made something similar to the rod saver strap mentioned earlier all the parts came from Ace hardware it is basically just nylon strap some buckles and some d rings and some velcro. mine attaches to my hanger hooks. It works pretty good but you will loose some head room.

John


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Just back from Boaters World, Home Depot and a few mom and pop hardware stores. Struck out.
> 
> Had an idea of what I wanted to design and then I did some googling. Bumped into this:
> 
> ...


I bought one and was not impressed. All plastic and had trouble fitting the OM butts in em. Ended up just tossing em in the trash. Maybe they have gotten better since then.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FingerMullet said:


> Just an idea.. what if you called Inno and asked them to include two butt sections instead of the small tip hooks. If interested in that idea, talk to..
> Hide Okano
> Division Manager
> Inno
> There phone number is on their website.





narfpoit said:


> hey I made something similar to the rod saver strap mentioned earlier all the parts came from Ace hardware it is basically just nylon strap some buckles and some d rings and some velcro. mine attaches to my hanger hooks. It works pretty good but you will loose some head room.
> John


Thanks, but once I realized the center line limitation for multiple rods mentioned above, it limited most of my options. 



Cdog said:


> I bought one and was not impressed. All plastic and had trouble fitting the OM butts in em. Ended up just tossing em in the trash. Maybe they have gotten better since then.


 
That's not encouraging. How long ago did you buy it? In their write up it says they've upgraded the system a number of times.

Still optimistic, but much less so.  Time to check my bids on that ski carrier.  
.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Thanks, but once I realized the center line limitation for multiple rods mentioned above, it limited most of my options.
> 
> 
> That's not encouraging. How long ago did you buy it? In their write up it says they've upgraded the system a number of times.
> ...


I got mine in 2003 I think. They looked better on the website than in person.

Dont know if this has already been covered but they make "lifters" for the ski racks that will help with the spinners.Although with my spinners I flip them on top and rest them on the rod next to it.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cdog said:


> I got mine in 2003 I think. They looked better on the website than in person.


Thanks Cdog for the honest feedback. You probably saved me a hundred bucks. I was leery. That's why I wanted to hold one before shelling out the bucks. You're right, their website is a little too gee-wiz. Kept expecting to see "Buy our product TODAY and get a free Mr. Mircrophone...!"

Their mounting ideas are pretty interesting though. Better than anybody else out there I have seen. That molding mount looks like the way to go in a small SUV like an XJ with limited hanging locations.

Might borrow their ideas sometime in the future. 



> Dont know if this has already been covered but they make "lifters" for the ski racks that will help with the spinners.Although with my spinners I flip them on top and rest them on the rod next to it.


I'm still interested in what RodLoft has to say, but because of this, I'm going to focus more on ski racks. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.  

Thanks again for the info guys.
.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

Still working on my ’94 XJ, Unit 1, and inside have 5 sets of Berkley rod holders (20 rods sections I think), 11 outside rod capacity and outside storage for 6 spikes. I used the Berkley ones with the ‘twisting’ system for the tips and they are working our fine. The roof will store up to 7’ rods, a little more if you don’t mind bending the tips onto the windshield. I put one on the passenger side, holder near the back door and the other in front of the passenger door. It will fit a 9’ section. Yes, if there is a passenger they will have to duck under them but remember these are for transport! At night the long rod sections can be stored right inside, between the seats. 

First, Unit 1 is strictly for fishing and rigged as such, it is an SUV minus the S. I took out everything and put back the driver’s seat and center console. Back panels, roof panel, pretty much down to metal everywhere except the doors. This gave me LOTS of places to fasten stuff! On the inside roof I used the support beams to mount the front racks, about where the dome light is. In the back I fastened a 1x4 to either side of the roof, about 8” from the tailgate door. With the front up higher your head does not hit the rods (or vice versa). The back lowered makes it easy to slide them in and out. Some shorter rods will rattle against the bare roof so I cut 6” sections of ½” foam pipe insulation and put them over the rod tips. A rubber mat against the roof would do the same thing I suppose.

No issues so far and it has been three times to Buxton (once for the two week trip) and to Cape Lookout for a 4 day weekend.

I would think with the J hangers mentioned above you would need a supply of rubber bands to keep them from jumping out of the holders. Only thing I have run into so far is getting forward sections on the heaver butts into the holders. It takes a bit to wiggle them in but they have held fine.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Woodchuck. You say you're using the Berkley twist racks? I wish they'd work for my application but they're just too small.  


Also, to others following the RodLoft discussion. I heard back from them today. The email exchange is copied below.

Anybody got a grain of salt I can borrow?  

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Sunday, December 17, 2006 7:55 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Loft Pro Question

Greetings,

I am looking into the possibility of purchasing your product and if it works out, I have a few other fishing friends who may also get one. We are all surf fishermen who four-wheel to the water.

From what I've read on line your mounting options are quite innovative. I have reservations on purchasing because there are no local dealers I could find to let me look at it first. I'm concerned whether my rods will fit in the holders.

My application: 
I drive a 2000 Jeep XJ (Cherokee) Sport and will be carrying a number of 12 foot surf rods. 6+ at a time. (Okuma Solaris, Bass Pro Ocean Master, and a few similar diameter customs.) I wish to break them down and carry them with the two halves banded together. Can your holders be configured to where those large diameter rods can be carried with the halves banded together? I see that there is a slot in the carrier for such but its hard to tell from the pictures if it is big enough.

Have you seen an application such as mine, and will it work? (Jeep XJ with 12' rods broken down?)

Thank you and I look forward to your response.

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: RE: Loft Pro Question
Date: Mon, 18 Dec 2006 16:14:22 -0800
From: Customer Service <[email protected]>

Thanks for your email. Have your tried your local Boater's World or ORVIS store?

In any case, I don't think it will be a problem to carry your surf rods broken down in the PRO. There is plenty of room in the holders for butts and tip sections. 

Please let us know if you have further questions.

Thanks,
RodMounts



Yes, I did try three Boaters World. They never heard of RodLofts. In my email I asked about a specific application and got the following in return: "I don't think it will be a problem..." I don't think that response is worth a hundred bucks of my money.  

Still looking into getting a ski rack instead. Hey, it was worth the mental excercise. May still use some of their mounting ideas at some point.
.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Another approach for 'inside' rod holder*

Bubba -- 

Don't know if you've seen the setup in my Sienna minivan, but could be the trick to carry your rods inside the vehicle. After much pondering on how to _suspend _the cross bars to hold my rods, I came up with two ideas that work for me -- support the rear bar from below and the front bar using the vertical supports of the front head rests. All can be accomplished using PVC pipe, T-joints, and elbows with no gluing. 

When completed, the rods sit on top of the cross bars and run down the center of the vehicle between the seats. The bars are wrapped with that spongy, waffle-looking, shelf liner -- provides a non-slip surface, and eliminates the need for support hooks of any kind. My original plan was to use velcro straps to hold each rod to the bars, but discovered that was a pain in the butt and wasn't necessary. The rods don't slide on the shelf liner, but will bounce some if you hit a really BIG bump (or the car in front of you, but that's another story  ).

While a picture is worth a thousand words, I'll try the words approach first as I'm too lazy to start taking pictures this morning. By the way, total cost for matierals is about $10-15, less if you have some of the materials already lying around.

First the easy part, the front. Using approximately 1" PVC that spans between the headrests, and two "T" joints, create a horizontal bar between the front seats. You can cut down the "Ts" so that they do not force the headrests higher than you like. Wrap the bar with the shelf liner. I've tried all sorts of glues and two-sided tape to hold the liner, and find that all let go after a few days in the sun on hot days. Best approach is to spiral wrap some thin fishing line over the shelf liner, knotted at each end. Works like a champ! Can use mono or braid.    

For the rear, I used about 2" PVC. The trick here is to buld the rear support to get the right height, and the best front-rear location behind the rear seat to fit your rod/reel combos and vehicle configuration. The horizontal bar connects to a 90 degree elbow at each end, with the elbow pointing down. For each elbow, build a leg. The leg consists of a vertical PVC section, connected to a "T" at the bottom. Insert a 6"+ piece of PVC at each end of T for stability. Place and end cap at the end of each of these four pieces. The leg height needs to be right length to hold the cross bar at roughly the same height as front bar. In the Sienna, the legs are fairly short since they sit on the armrests for the third row of seats (seats removed when I go fishing). In your vehicle you may need a longer leg that rests on the floor, and longer inserts into the T at the bottom of the leg for stability. I have mine set up so my 11' surf rods actually fit in one piece, with the tips ending just below the windshield and above the dashboard. (Never thought this would be possible . Wrap the cross bar with shelf liner (same as in front), but do a 2' wide wrap in the middle of the bar.

OTHER HELPFUL HINTS:

1 - Cut PVC pieces a little bigger than you think you need, test fit, then cut off the excess. You can always make a piece shorter, but opposite obviously is not true.

2 - Don't glue any of the pieces, except maybe the front cross bar to the T's. These joints will come apart if the front seats are moved around too far from original position used when the bar is first cut and installed.

3 - Build the rear bar as wide as you can so legs are out toward the sides of the vehicle and don't use up valuable space.

I've used this setup for over two years and carried up to 8 rods with careful placement so that reels do not bumo into each other. Can disassemble rear section in less than a minute to put third row seats back in when needed.

Rick (and others), hope this helps!

Dennis


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Dennis,

Interesting! 
We've fished together and I've never looked in your vehicle.  Guess I didn't have the need for an interior rack until recently.

Its funny you mention building a support that extends down to the floor. Was thinking of something similar made out of wood, but hadn't gotten the point of creating it yet. I got a pair of Yakima ski roof racks and was going to try them out a few times before coming up with something else.

One thing PVC has going for it cost. WTH... I may get some and just tinker with it. I think I'll put some sort of securing mechanism on it to keep the rods out of my lap during a panic stop. Even if its just a wrap with a long thin bungee.

I may have to go the floor in the front also because my headrests don't extend. Could hang it from the grab bar hooks in the front and go to the floor in the rear. Hmmm...

One question. Are yours low enough to where you just put them on the rack from the rear of the vehicle or do you do it from the side door and wiggle them in? I'm starting to visualize a double decker... longer rods on top loaded from the rear and shorter rods on the bottom inserted from the side door.

Yup, you got those wheels turning again.   

Thanks!

Rick
.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Low enough ...*

... to simply insert the rods from the rear over the top of the rear bar. I've got about 8" clearance above the bar. For shorter rods (or longer rods when broken down) it's even easier -- can insert over front bar first pushing forward enough to then back up the butt end over the rear bar.

Here's another idea for the front bar since it sounds like your headrests do not have metal posts as mine do. Consider other ways to affix the T's to the head rests. Perhaps simply using wire ties could work. The removable ties might be even better (I think you're the one who introduced me to them) so you can remove the front bar -- for example when going out with the GF if she doesn't like the bar right behind her head (as my wife prefers I remove the bar). 

Just a thought -- matching the shelf liner to the interior color makes the bar less visible and more professional looking. Of course, one could also paint the PVC to match too ... oops, brain running amok again!

One last thought. Size the legs on the rear bar so that you have enough room for your beach cart to fit under the crossbar. If you have the inside roof height, go long enough with the legs to provide clearance for the reels hanging down to clear your cart. That way you can remove rods and reels from cart, insert over the rack, then place the cart inside afterwards going right under everything. Otherwise, you may need to load the cart first, and find a place for your rods and reels while doing so, loading the rods and reels after the cart. 

If you're considering a double decker you may lose room for your pier cart unless it fits on one side. To get a second level, I would use T's and elbows to suspend the second level from the first -- but then would certainly want to use PVC cement for the legs and joints of the second level. 

Let me know how you make out! And, if you're not lazy like me, post pictures!   

Dennis


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks.
Yeah, having it too low was a concern. I don't want to lose access to the rear storage space but still be able to load the heavers from the rear. If I do a double decker, I'll have to glue the top section with a T sticking out the bottom to connect the legs to. Will have to experiment. 

I'm not worried too much about appearance. Figure I'll take it out when not being used.

As far as the pier cart? If I take it, it'll be carried on the front or rear hitch. Installing the front hitch this weekend. Did the rear a few weeks ago. 

Unless I'm hitting SPSP or a pier, the cart will stay home and I'll be using a Shooter or similar style rack. 

Dif subject...

Hey John, 
Got the Rola basket today. It's a beast! Much heavier duty and stronger than I had thought it was going to be. Mounts look good. Looked up the OEM rack rating. 150# minus the weight of the basket. The Rola is rated for 150# and weighs 35#. Gonna be fitting it and the ski racks tomorrow. I'll shoot ya a pic.
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bubba,

cool. how are you installing the yakima/thule stuff? I might need some advice on how I can do it on my Surco basket. Also, how are you mounting the basket? Pic would be great.

Is this the basket?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> bubba,
> 
> cool. how are you installing the yakima/thule stuff? I might need some advice on how I can do it on my Surco basket. Also, how are you mounting the basket? Pic would be great.
> 
> Is this the basket?


Yup, that's it.

How? Dunno. That's tomorrow's challenge.  

The basket mounts look like they'll work good. I'm going to replace a few of the thumb nuts with nylocks to make it harder to steal.










My next challenge is getting the ski carrier mounts to be happy with the basket. Fingers are crossed.

All my yak carriers are Yakima so I stayed with them with the ski carrier. I may have to mount one of my gutter Yakima bar sets to also do a yak. Dunno. For the time being, I'll be happy if I can get the basket and ski carrier to play nice together. Worse case, I'll mount gutter bars for the ski carrier. Would rather not if I can help it because they're already set up for the yaks.

May decide to do the front hitch tomorrow instead. Because of the good weather forecast, its yelling at me louder than the basket is.  
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Feedback.

Spent most of the day putting on the front hitch. What... a... pain... in... the... @ss. 

I put a Hidden Hitch on the rear a few weeks ago and it wasn't bad. I put a DrawTite on the front because it was supposed to ride higher. 

It does ride high. In fact, there's no need to put the air dam back on because it sits right where it was. Maybe a 1/4" lower but it rides up nice and high. 

Yeah, it looks nice, but DrawTite's tollerances, or lack thereof, made it so just about nothing fit. Had to do *a lot* of grinding and cussing to get it to fit.  

Rola basket. Put it on early this morning and the mounts work pretty good. I ended up putting stainless nylocks all around because I didn't trust the thumb nuts. 

Ski rack. Gave it a half an hour before fighting the hitch. I had grand ideas of mounting them on the OEM rails along with the basket mounts... and even though its possible, the front and rear rails of the basket would be in the way to mount the rods. Doh! *Smacks forehead.* 

Oh well, they'll have to go on top of the basket. Will tinker with them tomorrow.

I need a beer.
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I realize there's nothing out of the ordinary about my set up here but I've had a few folks on and off line ask about mounting methods.

It came together pretty good. As I said before, the front hitch was the only thing that was a pain.


Rola Basket. Had to dump the decorative air foil to mount the ski rack.












Rola mounts. Note the nylocks. Don't think it'll go anywhere. Takes a 8mm deep socket to remove. The thumb nuts are just decoration. 












With the Yakima ski rack. Note the front hitch. Hard to see, but the receiver opening is filled by the flag. The top of the receiver touches the bottom of the bumper.  












Closer shot of the ski rack. I experimented with 4 heavers and three metal slingers. Should be enough room. I'll probably lay the reels on the rod next door to free up space below in the basket for chairs, wet waders, etc. I was surprised at how well the rack grabs the rods. They aren't going anywhere. I see now why everybody likes them. I was skeptical before.  











Close up of the Yakima universal mounts that came with the rack. They work pretty good. When locked, all the mounting screw heads are covered.











.


----------



## finatic (Sep 24, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Just back from Boaters World, Home Depot and a few mom and pop hardware stores. Struck out.
> 
> Had an idea of what I wanted to design and then I did some googling. Bumped into this:
> 
> ...


I have one and use it in my Grand Cherokee. Carrys 8 rods if set up OK. No problem as long as the wife leaves the Big Hair home. It would be much better in larger SUV's. I hang the front bar off of the garment hooks and the rear bar has the behind the trim hooks. Works just fine.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bubba, nice pics and nice setup!!! I'm going to have to get me that yakima ski rack with universal mount!!!

thanks for the pictures...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

finatic said:


> I have one and use it in my Grand Cherokee. Carrys 8 rods if set up OK. No problem as long as the wife leaves the Big Hair home. It would be much better in larger SUV's. I hang the front bar off of the garment hooks and the rear bar has the behind the trim hooks. Works just fine.


Are the mounts big enough to where you can carry large heavers in them? Say, a 12' Ocean Master heavy broke in half banded together?

I'm curious, but I'll probably just end up jury rigging something out of PVC like Foodfan has. The drive to rig something up quick is gone now that I've seen how well the ski rack holds the rods. 



SeaSalt said:


> Bubba, nice pics and nice setup!!! I'm going to have to get me that yakima ski rack with universal mount!!!
> 
> thanks for the pictures...


Not a prob J. You got PM.
.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

BubbaBlue,

I did some looking and found a pic that sand flea posted awhile back. He has his rods mounted inside his vehicle..

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2804/what/allfields/name/sand flea


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

JimInVA said:


> BubbaBlue,
> 
> I did some looking and found a pic that sand flea posted awhile back. He has his rods mounted inside his vehicle..
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2804/what/allfields/name/sand flea


This is exactly what I did within my truck cap. Now I remember where I got the idea from. I just bent some flat aluminum into a "J" type hook and attached to the 1x2 oak and slipped the "J" between the sliding window frame and truck shell on the inside so the top of the window frame supports the 1x2's and weight of the rods. Tightened the frame screws back down and have had no problems since. A photo of my set up is in my gallery. Thanks Jim for pulling that back up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice job, there, BB... 

I think I've got rack envy...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> BubbaBlue,
> 
> I did some looking and found a pic that sand flea posted awhile back. He has his rods mounted inside his vehicle..
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2804/what/allfields/name/sand flea


Thanks, but I have a set of those Berkley rod holders and I can't use them. Not enough room in the Jeep to leave the 12' rods whole, and the Berkleys aren't big enough to hold both rod halves after they're broke down.  

It's a great idea... but a "oh well" in my case.




Railroader said:


> Nice job, there, BB...
> 
> I think I've got rack envy...


  

Pics of your rack got me started on this process.   

I looked for yours locally just to check it out but I couldn't find it. I didn't want to get one without having an idea of how I was going to install it. I ended up getting the cheapest one I could find that looked like it had a decent mounting system. Considering that my rods would be mounted to it, I wanted something fairly hard to steal. Also, this one has an option of adding a 2 foot extension if I decide I want more length in the future. From what I hear, sometimes having "more length" can be useful.  

One other thing. I also got a spider bungee made for the basket. It's one the coolest things I've seen in a long time. Made of "flat" bungee material that can be resized on the spot to fit whatever shape load you have. Real interesting design.


















.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Don't Forget Hat80*

BubbaBlue,

You probably already had researched Hat80's interior rod racks, but in case if you have not, then do a search for rod rack and Hat80. Unfortunately, his pictures disappeared. I read his comments, but since I don't have a jeep, I am not in a position to evaluate his comments/suggestions. Read his writings, and if you think that will help you maybe you can PM him for his pictures.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks GC, but Clyde uses the Berkley twist lock racks too. Won't work in my vehicle.

I'm going to go with the ski racks for the time being.
.


----------

